# Fuel Problem-Stumped



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 1995 Craftsman GT 6000 with a Kohler MV20S 19.5 HP engine.

The engine started surging under heavy load and the only way to stop was to pull the choke. Then, it just died and wouldn't start. I shot some carb cleaner into the carb and it started for a 10-15 seconds and died which made me think it was a fuel problem.

I went whole-hog. I cleaned the tank, put on a new fuel cap, replaced all fuel lines, put in a new fuel pump, cleaned the carb and put in a complete rebuild kit...I even bought a new gas can and filled it with high octane fuel with Stabil added. 

Then, I fired it up. Thing ran like a champ for 15-20 minutes. I drove it, fired up the deck...all was well, but the carb needed adjusting.

I had the low end humming great. When I brought the throttle up to adjust the high end the engine coughed, sputtered and died...and now, it is right back to square one. Engine won't start. Will turn over with some carb cleaner fired into the carb.

So....????


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

UPDATE-I am a moron. I forgot that I had only put a gallon of gas in the tank so that if the mower wasn't fixed I wouldn't have to drain and waste a bunch of gas. 

Put in a couple gallons and she's running real smooth. Feeling stupid but glad it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going! Those engines are built like tanks. I've seen them with over 2500 hours on still humming along.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

That's why I put so much into getting it running. That and the transmission. Today's mowers are built for speed, not power. The 1995 Craftsman can pull my manure drag straight up a hill while my 2010 Cub Cadet just sits there whining. 

That cubbie IS fast, though.


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Check the valves


----------

